# Where do you get your plants?



## Shortnsweet (Sep 16, 2015)

So, I'm going to be needing some plants for my new 5 gallon tank and was curious where people get their plants! I'm in the US so I've got petco/petsmart locations but am also open to ordering online. In the past, I've gotten those tube plants with the gel in the bottom from the chain petstores. I know people have issues with plants bringing in pest snails or parasites/worms with their plants and I'd really rather avoid this. I also worry with ordering online if the plant will be able to survive the shipping. I live in an apartment complex where packages that aren't delivered directly to our mailboxes are often delivered in to the mailroom with the main office, who then sorts packages and sends out emails to notify that they have arrived and are ready to be picked up. This is convenient but also a pain if my package is delivered outside of office hours. 

I'm leaving towards starting with java ferns and anubias since I've grown these before and know they can survive in my tank with gravel but am also intrigued with trying floating plants or even a carpeting plant but know I need to do my research and see which options I have that won't require me to be using C02 injections or could do okay with gravel substrate and root tabs.

I guess my main question is, if you've ordered plants online, do you have any specific places you'd recommend? If you've ordered off of Amazon, are there any sellers you do or do NOT recommend? Thank you!


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

You can look into wetplants.com or https://www.aquariumplantsfactory.com/ a lot of the people on her order from them. I on the other hand Use Petco for both stem (or Bunch plants ) if they have nice stock I also buy the snail free Plastic tube plants. Just make sure your not seeing a lot of dead leaves in the package. I also buy Tube plants from PetSmart. However I have a little LFS Up in Erie I go to and thy always have some great bunch plants and plants in general they have a ready supply and offer really nice bunches and prices on their plants. I also count on them for different rock and driftwood in decor.


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

I’ve purchased rom Bruce plants and also purchased off eBay and aqua bid. They do flat prices so I don’t need the stress of bidding. Just look at the seller’s reviews, I’ve never had a bad sale except for the one time I ordered Val and it was shipped poorly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

I get a lot of my plants from PetSmart, and have had good success with them, they've never brought snails or disease into my tank. 

Online I get plants from Aquarium Plants Factory, and on Amazon I use Mainam. How the plants arrive usually depends on how delicate the plants are. I've had some arrive melted, and half dead, others arrive in terrific shape. I've not noticed any snails or other pest on the plants.


----------



## cfaye3char (Sep 20, 2015)

Petco, Petsmart tube plants,ebay check the sellers rating. I will be ordering from aquariumplantsfactory.com at this website they tell you how to care for the plants and I like that. A few people recommend them on here. I would not place a very large order online until you find out if the seller is good just place a small order at first.


----------



## Emilioepo (Sep 13, 2019)

I bought frogbits from ebay and so far it was good actually starting to propagate. I got some from petco java fern in a tube for some reason it started to melt i cut off the bad stems lets see how it recups if it does. Petco petsmart etc have decent prices for those kind of plants. 

For my next project I am probably going to order from h2oplants.com


----------



## anfarlamb (May 6, 2017)

I was curious of this myself, as I'm looking into buying plants. Though I have heard a lot that Petco and Petsmart have decent options, buying online seems to be pretty popular too.


----------



## Shortnsweet (Sep 16, 2015)

I'll definitely have to check out Aquarium Plants factory since so many of you recommended them, thanks!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I order from Aquarium Plants Factory. Have been for three years.


----------



## luffypets (Aug 26, 2019)

*Live plants*

Hi

I usually buy from Petco and Sungrow Amazon. They provide best quality plants like marimos moss balls etc.

Try and you will like it.

Hope this helps.

Thanks



Shortnsweet said:


> So, I'm going to be needing some plants for my new 5 gallon tank and was curious where people get their plants! I'm in the US so I've got petco/petsmart locations but am also open to ordering online. In the past, I've gotten those tube plants with the gel in the bottom from the chain petstores. I know people have issues with plants bringing in pest snails or parasites/worms with their plants and I'd really rather avoid this. I also worry with ordering online if the plant will be able to survive the shipping. I live in an apartment complex where packages that aren't delivered directly to our mailboxes are often delivered in to the mailroom with the main office, who then sorts packages and sends out emails to notify that they have arrived and are ready to be picked up. This is convenient but also a pain if my package is delivered outside of office hours.
> 
> I'm leaving towards starting with java ferns and anubias since I've grown these before and know they can survive in my tank with gravel but am also intrigued with trying floating plants or even a carpeting plant but know I need to do my research and see which options I have that won't require me to be using C02 injections or could do okay with gravel substrate and root tabs.
> 
> I guess my main question is, if you've ordered plants online, do you have any specific places you'd recommend? If you've ordered off of Amazon, are there any sellers you do or do NOT recommend? Thank you!


----------



## Alexa_Rae (Jun 15, 2019)

I've ordered from sellers on Etsy.... gotten some from LFS and Petco... even found a seller on facebook marketplace in my area that I met up with. I recently ordered from a company called Greenpro on Amazon. I was actually really happy with what I got from them! Healthy and large portions! They were a little pricy, but when I saw how much of each plant I got and how healthy the plants were I was really impressed. I'd recommend them!


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

Alexa_Rae said:


> I've ordered from sellers on Etsy.... gotten some from LFS and Petco... even found a seller on facebook marketplace in my area that I met up with. I recently ordered from a company called Greenpro on Amazon. I was actually really happy with what I got from them! Healthy and large portions! They were a little pricy, but when I saw how much of each plant I got and how healthy the plants were I was really impressed. I'd recommend them!



Be careful with Greenpro plants. I once got a java fern on driftwood from them and while the piece looked great it came with stowaway pond or bladder snails.


----------



## Lizardbabies (Feb 23, 2015)

I have a few favorites, but the best I've seen in a long time is H2O Plants. They do sometimes have stocking issues, but they have fantastic collections of low light/low tech plants that go really well with bettas. If you're feeling adventurous, or want to seriously get into planted tanks, they have that too. They're pretty good at knowing how a plant will do in various conditions. If it started out as emerged, they'll keep it until they see some new growth immersed. My bettas love anubias leaves to lounge on. I've ordered from and visited aquarium coop, and they're awesome. I've ordered from Aquatic Arts with ok results, but they are pricey.

I also have a lot of botanicals that I add for decoration and to add tanins. I love tannin aquatics for that, and they will even curate a betta package for you if you want. I brew two cups of plain red rooiboos tea once a week and add it during water changes. It's really helped to heal up my male betta. I thought he was fin-nipping, and he was a little, but then I found my nitrates waaaay too high. He was the only fish in the tank with issues from it; it's a divided 20 long, but I had shoulder surgery a couple of months ago and wasn't doing water changes frequently enough.

MTS snails were deliberately introduced to my tanks to keep the substrate stirred. Pink Ramshorns were introduced to breed quickly and be fed to pea puffers. My female betta kills these if they wander into her partition in my 20 long.


----------



## Alexa_Rae (Jun 15, 2019)

Rainbo said:


> Be careful with Greenpro plants. I once got a java fern on driftwood from them and while the piece looked great it came with stowaway pond or bladder snails.


Thanks for the advice! I quarantined them for a few weeks a luckily no snails (or eggs on close inspection) showed up.


----------



## Shortnsweet (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the feedback! I'd heard about aquatic arts before too and had heard good things. And thanks for the heads up about Greenpro. I know with my old betta tank a couple years ago I had ordered something off amazon, I think it was luffy java moss? Anyway, that brought pest snails and flat worms into my tank and the worms freaked me out so it definitely made me wary about ordering plants online again, but I love the selections that online provides versus in store.


----------



## Phish Head (Jul 23, 2019)

Belatedly.... Aquaswap on Reddit. I've gotten some really good deals on nice plants. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------

